# Is Midi Automation and Backing Tracks with just an IPAD?



## Najka (Sep 4, 2017)

Is it possible to use only a Tablet/Ipad to run a show? Having the Ipad play backing tracks and send out midi signals to change patches on an Axe FX. The rig only needs to change patches on 1 unit. 

I was thinking of using IRig Midi 2 or Line6 Midi Mobilizer to send midi out:
http://line6.com/midimobilizer/mm/
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irigmidi2

Using a DAW type app to load the backing track and send it out the headphone jack Click and backing tracks panned opposite, use a splitter cable, one goes to FOH and the other to the drummer. 

However I'm not sure if there are any DAWS for Ipad that can send midi automation. 

Is anyone using a similar setup? Thoughts on how to make this work?

Thanks!!


----------



## inaudio (Sep 4, 2017)

Found this app with a quick Google search: 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/showone-pro-backing-tracks-tool-for-musicians/id983764757?mt=8

I have no experience with it and based on the product page it looks like it might not have terribly extensive MIDI-support. It's at least worth giving a shot! 

In addition to that I know that Cubasis and Auria Pro have MIDI support. I think that you should be able to configure either one of those to do what you want. If you invested in an audio interface, you'd also be able to use the DAW apps to break your backing tracks into stems and send those through individual outputs. It's not cheap, but the iConnectAUDIO4+ has pretty much all the audio and MIDI I/O you'll need and it'll charge your device as well.


----------



## Najka (Sep 4, 2017)

I did a lot more research on this, it doesn't seem like it would be a very reliable set up. I'm scratching the idea for a Mac Mini + interface. We have a the XR16 for in ear monitoring which will still be controlled with tablets. The idea was to get rid of the computer all together but the mac mini with a small LCD mounted inside the rack is the answer. A lot more expensive but we will get the control we want. 

The idea was to use the IPad to control backing tracks, midi on Axe Fx and control the XR16 in ear mixes. If anyone still knows how to make this work, feel free to leave input. Could still be good information


----------



## iron blast (Dec 19, 2017)

Ipad cant control the mixer and run backing tracks at the same time as far as i know it only allows you to operate one program at a time sadly. I'm currently running backing tracks though on my ipad mini via cubassis2 app and the camera connect kit to usb on the x18 and I'm pretty sure you could do midi patch change at the same time. I do not believe this works on the xr16 its usb doesnt allow you to use it as a interface the xr16 isonly able to do flash drive recording of two channels as far as I know.


----------



## Capacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Najka said:


> Is it possible to use only a Tablet/Ipad to run a show? Having the Ipad play backing tracks and send out midi signals to change patches on an Axe FX. The rig only needs to change patches on 1 unit.
> 
> I was thinking of using IRig Midi 2 or Line6 Midi Mobilizer to send midi out:
> http://line6.com/midimobilizer/mm/
> ...




You would be best off getting a small interface for the midi. Ipad DAWS are not designed for that.


----------



## reclavea (Aug 19, 2019)

Try 

Multitracker app

mutitracker dot eu

It in an iPad only app at the moment.

It looks pretty good!

A USB or midi and or audio interface is needed for your your particular needs.
Preferably one that would also maintain a charge to the iPad.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 20, 2019)

Trade your XR16 for an XR18. It'll do all of the stuff in one unit. You can assign USB outputs to individual track channels along with MIDI I/O. You can still do you IEM mixes from the XR18 just like the XR16, plus it's your interface and MIDI-USB device. I've been using ours for tracks, IEM, and MIDI out to control our light show. Still running a floor-based processor so I haven't got into the patch switching stuff yet, but I see no reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 24, 2019)

There's a new thread every week about this very subject, .

Have you considered a Macbook with a SSD drive? I used a really cheap SSD Macbook with Reaper live and it worked well, had similar results using a Macbook Air with Logic Pro X.


Hope that helps!


----------

